# If you fly an AMERICAN flag.....



## WSSps (Sep 30, 2016)

75 years ago today (Dec. 7th), Japan attacked America. 

If you Fly an American flag, today is a half staff day to honor those lost.

God Bless America!


----------



## WSSps (Sep 30, 2016)

I'll try to post a day before for half staff days!!

WSS


----------



## havasu (Sep 4, 2011)

My American Flag flies every day.


----------



## tortminder (Oct 15, 2008)

I have flown the Gadsdon since January 2008. The Stars & Stripes will be raised on January 20, 2017.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Mine's upside down. the libs think its chiq and the cons know what I mean.


----------



## Starcreek (Feb 4, 2015)

Thanks for the heads-up. I knew it was Pearl Harbor Day, but I did not know it was supposed to be half-staff. When I read your post, I immediately went out and lowered it.


----------



## bugoutbob (Nov 11, 2012)

Great to see someone understands half staff ... so often people say half mast ... which is fine in a naval setting.


----------



## AmishHeart (Jun 10, 2016)

Just watched Tora! Tora! Tora! with husband today. Remembering our good people who died that day.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

AmishHeart said:


> Just watched Tora! Tora! Tora! with husband today. Remembering our good people who died that day.


 Great movie. Very detailed and seemed accurate.


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

Thank you for sharing this information. I totally missed it, but I want to ask some questions that some of you will be able to help me with.

I have a flag on a dowel that inserts into a bracket on a post on my front porch. When I bought it, there were instructions of what days to fly it. Of course, yesterday was not one of those days.

Since it is a less expensive flag, is there any way to indicate half staff? Should I still fly it on a day like yesterday? Or not?

Also, it was snowing yesterday. I would think I shouldn't fly it when it is snowing, or raining? Or other inclement weather?

We have the flag from my ex's funeral and it is folded and in a case. The flag on the pole cannot be folded, it can only be rolled around the pole. I don't have a flag pole, so putting up a flag with the grommets is not something I would know how to do. The bracket on the post on the front porch is easy and doable for me.

Guidance, please and thank you!


----------



## WSSps (Sep 30, 2016)

weedygarden said:


> Thank you for sharing this information. I totally missed it, but I want to ask some questions that some of you will be able to help me with.
> 
> I have a flag on a dowel that inserts into a bracket on a post on my front porch. When I bought it, there were instructions of what days to fly it. Of course, yesterday was not one of those days.
> 
> ...


Ok, just from my heart, I believe half staff days should be flown even in bad weather unless it is likely to sustain damage and touch the ground. It honors those whose day we remember.

For the eve mounted flags, I think a ribbon is available to show respect. It is placed at the top of the pole.

When my (then 7yr old) son and I put up our pole as a summer project, we both researched it and committed to do it right or not at all. It is awesome to go out and raise then lower the flag and pray for those we are honoring. We live on a busy street and get honks and thumbs up often.

(When I put up my seven Trump/Pence yard signs, it was not as friendly, still got honks and appendages)

That said, now I cheat and have the reminders emailed to me LOL.

https://www.gettysburgflag.com/american-flag-display

https://www.gettysburgflag.com/fly-flag-half-mast

last link has a pdf download (of half staff days) that is well done.

WSS


----------



## ZoomZoom (Dec 18, 2009)

I wouldn't go by the instructions on what day to fly it. I have that same wall mount on my building and my flag flies every day of the year. I too have rain and snow but a decent flag lasts at least a year. Protocol says it should be lit at night if you're leaving it up.

On a wall mount, there is no half staff. Although it may have a bracket position for the flag being hung with the pole in a horizontal position, that is not to be used for the American flag.


----------



## WSSps (Sep 30, 2016)

Pre-rise:










I added yet another offensive message below our star and stripes:


----------



## BillM (Dec 29, 2010)

*Half Staff*



weedygarden said:


> Thank you for sharing this information. I totally missed it, but I want to ask some questions that some of you will be able to help me with.
> 
> I have a flag on a dowel that inserts into a bracket on a post on my front porch. When I bought it, there were instructions of what days to fly it. Of course, yesterday was not one of those days.
> 
> ...


Yes there is a half staff for a flag flown in this manner.

You should hang a black ribbon from the top of your staff.

It hangs with your flag and should be the width of a stripe and the same length as your flag.


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

BillM said:


> Yes there is a half staff for a flag flown in this manner.
> 
> You should hang a black ribbon from the top of your staff.
> 
> It hangs with your flag and should be the width of a stripe and the same length as your flag.


Thanks. I will measure the stripes and get a black ribbon for it.


----------



## Iafrate (Oct 9, 2013)

tortminder said:


> I have flown the Gadsdon since January 2008. The Stars & Stripes will be raised on January 20, 2017.


Mine will fly upside down starting Jan 20 2017 until Putin's Petey boy is gone


----------



## ZoomZoom (Dec 18, 2009)

Iafrate said:


> Mine will fly upside down starting Jan 20 2017 until Putin's Petey boy is gone


I can mail you the one I've been flying upside down for the last 8 years. It's been hard to feel patriotic during that period so I have no qualms about parting with it.


----------

